# I should stop looking at cl



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

http://elpaso.craigslist.org/for/4618156826.html


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

That's disgusting  just absolutely wretched.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What an idiot. I hate it when people "rehome" their animals and charge a fee because the think the crap cage,food, etc they're giving you is actually worth something when really you're just going to throw in the dumpster the moment you get the animal home, and then spend hundreds getting it the proper care it needs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Poor piggy. Also, can people not spend 5 minutes to look things up on the internet? You can make a C&C cage for a piggy so god darn inexpensively! How infuriating.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

My god how could anyone in their right mind think that's acceptable?! Thats beyond simple ignorance.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Gah that makes me mad.... Our piggies cages are still work in progress and aren't to pretty but at least they have room to move around and play! And I thought tub cages were bad enough... that is just sick.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I also found this gem!

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/pet/4613773816.html

This one is at least funny.


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I also found this gem!https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/pet/4613773816.htmlThis one is at least funny.


 Ha ha! I can't believe someone's that stupid!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I almost want to believe that person is trolling with the "hairless ferret"....but then again, some people are just that stupid


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

That person is clearly joking guys.


----------

